# Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!



## JamesFish007 (2. Mai 2006)

Tja da habe ich euch auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt, ne jungs und mädels
Habe gestern mit nem ALDI-SPINNER nen scheuen Döbel von 68 cm gefangen... na da staunt ihr... nächstens nicht so groß das maul aufreißen wenn man mal ein gutes schnäppchen macht|sagnix  

tja ihr könnt euch ja dazu äußern, wüsste aber nicht viel was es noch hiunzuzufügen gibt...|stolz:  mein größter DÖBEL (68cm) das muss man sich mal wegtun^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Na dann doch Glückwunsch)))


----------



## Philipp_do (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Na sowas hört man doch gerne! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Fisch! Bn auch davon überzeugt das man mit einigen Artikeln von den Discountketten was anfangen kann.

Petri Philipp


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Dreht sich der Spinner, fängt er auch.
Halten Haken undSprengringe, kriegt man auch die Fische raus - egal von welcher Firma der Spinner stammt.

Tipp:
Schlecht laufende Spinner bringt man zum leichteren Drehen, wenn man da, wo das Spinnerblatt an der Achse eingehängt ist mit einer Zange das Blatt etwas hochbiegt.

Dann kann leichter das Wasser unter das Spinnerblatt strömen und der dreht sich somit leichter (habe so auch schon Billigstspinner zum laufen gebracht, da allerdings vorher Haken ausgetauscht).


----------



## donlotis (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Hallo, richtig, wenn sie sich drehen, fangen die natürlich auch. Das Problem ist ein anderes: Die Dinger rosten Dir in null komma nix weg!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## bennie (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

und in dem set kosten sie mehr als nen paar mepps


----------



## Ronen (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Warum auch nicht. Gratuliere zum Döbel.

Ich habe meinen Grössten Hecht mit ner 23€ Kombo gefangen. Das war meine erste angel und meine erste Rolle. 

Was ich denke ist, dass bei billigen Produkten nicht der Fangerfolg, sondern die Haltbarkeit bemängelt wird. 

So wurde die Rute, welche meinen grossen Hecht bändigen konnte, opfer eines Hundes, der vorbeilief und den Hakenköder schnappte und reissaus nahm. Die Rute lag aufm Rutenständer und ist mal ganz locker einfach durchgebrochen. Es hat sie nichtmal sonderlich gebogen 

Daher ist es sicherlich, auch im Sinne des Fisches, gar keine schlechte Sache evtl Sicherheitsrisiken, wie z.B. ( wie bereits von Thomas erwähnt ) die Sprengringe und/oder die Haken auszutauschen. 

Ich bin auch der Meinung...wenn sich das Spinnerblatt eines Billigspinners dreht, ist natürlich auch mit Erfolg zu rechnen.... den zu landen...und diesen erfolg auch noch nach 2 Monaten zu haben wenn der dazugehörige Haken und die Sprengringe verrostet sind, dass ist fraglich. 

Aber was soll alles gerede....

*...ein besseres Argument, als so einen schönen Fisch, gibt es nicht!*


----------



## Case (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

War kürzlich auch im Aldi. Zwar wegen was anderem aber ich kam an der Angelkiste nicht vorbei.... Was soll daran falsch sein.? .,..
8 Wobbler für 8 Euros.  Soviel bezahl ich für einen meiner guten Forellenwobbler, bei Hecht könnte ich mir paar mehr Aldi's leisten.

Case


----------



## Lorenz (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll daran falsch sein.? .,..
> 8 Wobbler für 8 Euros.



Hmm...auf dem Bild die sehen garnichtmal so schlecht aus!
Oben rechts der sieht mir ein bisschen nach nem Manns aus,oben links der nach Yo-Zuri (Crystal Minnow),links unten der erinnert mich an einen Salmo...
Wenn die "Imitate" jetzt noch annähernd so gut fangen wie ihre Vorbilder dann hast du ein richtiges Schnäppchen gemacht,auch wenn du Haken und Sprengringe austauschen solltest!


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

@ronen,
versuch mal, ne teurere Rute seitwärts zu verbiegen. Dürfte dir auch schwerer fallen als in die Richtung der vorprogrammierten Fluchtrichtung. Der Hund hat einfach extrem schnell seitwärts gezogen. Aber zum Brechen der Rute hätte auch das nicht so schnell führen sollen.
Habe übrigens bei NETTO heute auch Spinner, Wobbler, Blinker gesehen, die zwar auch nicht teuer waren, aber so schlecht auch nicht aussahen. Zum Glück hatte ich kaum Geld mit!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Also die 5 Karpfen die ich heute erwischt habe hats auch nicht gestört das Dreibein und Bissanzeiger von Lidl waren ...

So schlecht scheinen die Sachen wirklich nicht zu sein .


----------



## Case (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Lorenz...
Haken und Sprengringe sind auch ok. 
hab da nicht die geringsten Bedenken. 

Case


----------



## Hummer (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Wo sind die Fotos? 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Carp4Fun (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				JamesFish007 schrieb:
			
		

> ...na da staunt ihr...


Auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal `n Korn...:m 

Ne im Ernst, Glückwunsch zum schönen Döbel!#6


----------



## pike1984 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Gegen das Dreibein und den Schirm vom Lidl kann ich bis jetzt auch absolut nix sagen.


----------



## kea (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Soll das ein Beweis für die "Qualität" der Aldi Sachen sein?
Ich kann auch mit einer Haselrute, Mutters Nähzwirn und einem selbstgebogenen Haken mit einer Brotflocke Fische fangen. Es gibt nur 2 Kriterien, die dem widersprechen:
1) man drillt den Fisch länger als es nötig ist,
2) man kauft andauernd neue Sachen, weil die Anderen auseinander fallen oder wegrosten.


----------



## Tommy-Boy (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				kea schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das ein Beweis für die "Qualität" der Aldi Sachen sein?
> Ich kann auch mit einer Haselrute, Mutters Nähzwirn und einem selbstgebogenen Haken mit einer Brotflocke Fische fangen. Es gibt nur 2 Kriterien, die dem widersprechen:
> 1) man drillt den Fisch länger als es nötig ist,
> 2) man kauft andauernd neue Sachen, weil die Anderen auseinander fallen oder wegrosten.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen! Klar 'kann' man mit Aldi/Lidl/Netto/Tchibo Sachen was fangen. Und es kann auch sein, dass manche von den Teilen ähnliche Qualität wie sogenannte Markengeräte haben. Allerdings kann ich mich bei Markengeräten zum einen auf halbwegs gleichbleibende Qualität verlassen, und zum anderen habe ich keine Lust, 30 Billigspinner bei Aldi zu kaufen, um die zwei zu finden, die dann auch gut sind. Lieber gehe ich ins Geschäft einen guten Spinner kaufen den ich mir auch noch aussuchen kann (Angebot größer) und genieße nebenbei noch die (meistens ganz gute) Beratung von den Kollegen.

Und ich garantiere: Einen schönen Fisch wegen schlechter Sprengringe verloren, das verdirbt einen für lange Zeit die Lust am 'Geiz ist Geil'...

Aber das muss jeder selber wissen, und dieses Thema wurde nun wirklich schon genug durchgekaut.

Gruß, und vor allem Petri zu Deinem schönen Döbel!
Tom


----------



## JamesFish007 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Tja wollte nua mal den Leuten ne *Ohrfeige* geben die nicht an Fänge mit diesen Geräten gegelaubt haben....


----------



## Baddy89 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				JamesFish007 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja wollte nua mal den Leuten ne *Ohrfeige* geben die nicht an Fänge mit diesen Geräten gegelaubt haben....


 
Ganz toll ! Denen hast du es jetzt aber gegeben. Sauber Rocky 
Ich kann auch mit nem Besenstiel, Schnur und Haken etwas fangen 
Wie effizient und lange sei dahingestellt


----------



## DonCamile (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Mir ist gerade der Rollenhalter meiner tollen Aldi Rute auseinander gefallen !
Super Klasse !#q


----------



## JamesFish007 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Rede ich von Rollen... sie fand ich auch zum Wegschmeißen aber die Spinnner..... die sind nicht schlecht..


----------



## ThomasRö (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				JamesFish007 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja wollte nua mal den Leuten ne *Ohrfeige* geben die nicht an Fänge mit diesen Geräten gegelaubt haben....


Yeah, Gewalt ist eine Lösung, super!

Aber dein Gesicht möchte ich mal sehen wenn dir der erste Fische den Spinner kurz vor dem Ufer ausspuckt... oder irgendein verrosteter Spinner während des Drills bricht und dem Fisch das Maul vernagelt und dieser dann daran elendig verreckt.... wobei dir letzteres wohl egal ist...

Aber weißt du was ich mir dann wünschen würde? 
- Dass Fische Hände haben um Ohrfeigen zu verteilen!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

@Tommy-Boy und alle anderen Zweifler

Es gab mal so eine Liste, welche "echten" Marken hinter den Discountermarken stecken - ihr würdet aus dem Staunen nicht mehr rauskommen...

Zum Thema gleichbleibende Qualität. Was denkt ihr, macht ein Billiganbieter den ganzen Tag? Die Tagesqualität auswürfeln und dann vier Tage in der Woche Schrott produzieren?

Glaubt ihr wirklich, dass eine Maschine, die Wobbler herstellt, heute gutes Material baut und morgen schlechtes?

Bei meinem ersten Rapalla ist die Tauchschaufen rausgerissen - einfach so. Der kostete ja nur 11 EUR aber immerhin stand Rapalla drauf - |uhoh:

Aber stimmt schon: es muss unbedingt PUMA und Nike auf den Schuhen stehen - bei Reno oder Deichmann fallen sofort die Sohlen ab und man bekommt Fußkrebs...

Mann, Mann!

Und petri für den schönen Döbel!

Gruß

Rico


----------



## Baddy89 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> @Tommy-Boy und alle anderen Zweifler
> 
> Es gab mal so eine Liste, welche "echten" Marken hinter den Discountermarken stecken - ihr würdet aus dem Staunen nicht mehr rauskommen...
> 
> ...


 
Aber sicher.
Von einer kleinen,schmalen Konsumentengruppe einfach mal auf Alles verallgemeinern und es vergleichen.
Es lebe der Geiz.

Du ich habe keinen Fox oder Delkim-Bissanzeiger, der von Lidl is wahrscheinlich auch zu gebrauchen.

Aber wenn ich sehe, dass Leute ohne Rücksicht auf die Fische zu  "Billig"waren, ja ich sage billig nicht günstig.

Dann kann man gleich mit der Panzerfaust angeln !


----------



## Zanderfänger (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> @Tommy-Boy und alle anderen Zweifler
> 
> Es gab mal so eine Liste, welche "echten" Marken hinter den Discountermarken stecken - ihr würdet aus dem Staunen nicht mehr rauskommen...


Diese Listen habe ich auf Anfrage sofort parat *aber es handelt sich hierbei um Angelgeräte und nicht um Lebensmittel!* #h


----------



## wolkenkrieger (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

@Zanderfänger

Wer sagt denn, dass sich hinter den Aldi-Angel"marken" nicht auch eine "richtige" Marke steckt?

Bei uns im Hellweg (Baumarkt) wird Zeuchs von Sänger verkauft. Die werden mit Sicherheit nicht eine extra minderwertige Serie nur für den Hellweg-Baumarkt aufsetzen.

Ich bin ganz fest davon überzeugt, dass man bei den "richtigen" Marken nicht nur Qualität, sondern Marketingausgaben, Namensbonus und diverse andere fischunbedeutende Merkmale bezahlt.

@Baddy89

Entweder hast du mich nicht verstanden oder ich versteh dich grad nicht...

Mir erschließt sich im Übrigen nicht, ab welcher "Qualität" und mit welcher Marke das fischen schonender ist und bei welcher nicht vorhandenen Qualität man dann besser gleich mit der Panzerfaust fischen sollte;+

Meine erfolgreichste Rute (weil die meisten Fische über die Jahre damit gefangen) ist eine 170cm Spinnrute von Germina (ja genau! so eine Glasfiberrute ausm Osten), die so in etwa 15-18 Jahre alt sein dürfte. Bestückt ist die mit einer uralt Shimano "alles Plaste und Elaste"-Rolle. Da drauf ist 25er Strippe von Moritz (die billigste, die sie damals hatten) und ein uralter Heintz-Blinker - allerdings mit einem nagelneuen VMC-Drilling.

Also alles billiger Schrott und qualitativ nicht wirklich top und Marke ja nun schon gar nicht. Aber die Fische störts nicht, mich nicht und quälen tu ich auch keinen mit dem Material.

Also nochmal meine Frage: was hat vermeindliche Qualität mit dem Rücksichtnehmen auf die Fische zu tun?

Gruß

Rico


----------



## Baddy89 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Hi,
in einer Discounterkette, stehen bei spezielleren Geräten, die nicht die Hauptmasse der Käufer betrifft nunmal keine großen Firmen dahinter.
Es ist ja weithin, dass die Lebensmittel zum größtenteil von den Originalfirmen stammen (Kellogs,Milka,etc)..

Und bei mir geht artgerecht soweit, dass man zum Beispiel nicht mit verrostetem Zeug auf Fische angelt oder Köder, bei denen das Risiko eines Verlusts höher ist als bei Markengeräten.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ich mit einem Billigblinker einen tollen Hecht verliere....

da raste ich aus und der Hecht würde elendig zu Grunde gehen....


----------



## honeybee (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



> Bei uns im Hellweg (Baumarkt) wird Zeuchs von Sänger verkauft. Die werden mit Sicherheit nicht eine extra minderwertige Serie nur für den Hellweg-Baumarkt aufsetzen.



Das ist hier auch so. Die "Marke" nennt sich Westline. Ist ein Ableger von Sänger.
Neben Sänger, die das ganze über einen anderen Namen vertreiben, bietet auch Zebco Waren in Baumärkten an. Und das wird man auch nicht ändern können. Wer dann was und wo kauft, ist doch jedem selber überlassen.

Es gibt zum Beispiel auch gute Salmo Wobbler, wo eben nicht Salmo drauf steht, diese aber auch aus polnischer Produktion kommen. Das ganze macht sich auch nur im Preis bemerkbar.

Qualität muss nicht immer Teuer sein. Denn auch wie im "anderen" Leben läuft sehr viel über das Markenbewusstsein ab. Viele Angler identifizieren sich über das Angelgerät. Dem Fisch hingegen ist es egal, ob der Angler einen Delkim Bissanzeiger hat oder eine Sportex Rute oder den Köder XYZ benutzt.

Jeder eben so wie er es mag und wie es der Geldbeutel her gibt....


----------



## Baddy89 (6. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Sehe das genauso und ich bin ja nicht gegen das günstige Zeugs.

Ich differenziere eben zwischen billig und günstig.

Habe vpr einem Jahr auf nen Flomarkt klasse polnische Spinner gekauft, die sehr stark an D.A.M. angelehnt waren (es war exakt das gleiche Design und es stand D.M.A. drauf  ).

Nur höre ich von Lidltackle und auch Aldi sehr viel schlechtes und mich persönlich konnten sie auch nicht überzeugen.

Finde es auch sehr schade, dass es Angler gibt, die sich nur über Markengerät identifizieren und dann noch die Dreistheit besitzen, herablassend über andere zu gucken, die nicht "so tolles Markengerät" besitzen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Nun gut...

Wenn jemand mit verrostetem Material fischt, hat das nichts mit Qualität zu tun (den Drilling an meinem Heintz habe ich genau deswegen getauscht - und Heintz ist ja wohl doch schon eher eine "richtige" Marke), sondern mit wasweisich (Dummheit oder so).

Und wer sagt eigentlich, dass nur teuer was aushält? Habt ihr alle dermaßen schlechte Erfahrungen mit "nicht teuer" gemacht - selber höchstpersönlich meine ich - dass es hier nur noch mit goldenen Sprengringen und Drillingen aus Titan funktioniert?

Was denkt ihr denn, was das ach so teure Zeug tatsächlich kostet? Ich hab letztens 100 VMC-Drillinge für 7 EUR beim Händler eingesackt - das sind 7 Cent pro Stück (oder sollte ich mich verrechnet haben?). Und VMC ist ja nun eine "der" Marken schlechthin. Was unterscheidet den Drilling denn nun von einem vom Aldi? Das Material kanns ja nicht sein - sonst wäre er teurer. Und nur, weil auf dem Karton VMC steht?

Sicherlich hat Qualität ein gewisses Maß an Notwendigkeit - aber nicht immer ist teuer auch gut und nicht immer ist billig auch schlecht.

Ich denke, man sollte diesen Discountanbietern (also den Herstellern des Materials) ruhig eine Chance geben.

Gruß

Rico


----------



## Zanderfänger (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> @Zanderfänger
> 
> Wer sagt denn, dass sich hinter den Aldi-Angel"marken" nicht auch eine "richtige" Marke steckt?
> 
> ...


Lieber Wolkenkrieger,

nur dort wo "Sänger" draufsteht ist auch dieses drin.

Ein Baumarkt verkauft aber auch keine Lebensmittel oder nur eine Bratwurst als Lockfutter an der Bude.

Für den Endkunden liegt im Angelgerätehandel zwischen den "richtigen" und den anderen Marken, fast kein nennenswerter preislicher Unterschied bzw. der Unterschied könnte aber das zukünftig nicht erhältliche Ersatzteil usw. werden!? #h

Wie ist das eigentlich beim Hühnerfutter??? :q


----------



## JamesFish007 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Ist ja nicht gesagt das ich mit verrosteten Drillingen angeln...
Es ist einfach so... fangen sie an zu Rosten werden sie erneuert 
Ich denke es ist so... manche müssen sich mit Markenware identifizieren!!!
Aber es muss ja nicht heißen das Aldi Spinner schlecht sind... er hat gehalten
Aber manche Leute schweifwln daran kauft euch einen, angelt und dann seht ihr das auch nicht tuere Apinner wirklich gut sein können!!
Gruß Jo


----------



## j4ni (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Um das mal abzukürzen: Wer fängt hat recht! Und es macht kein Unterscheid ob bsplw ein rostiger Drilling oder ein beschädigter Sprengring an einem Aldi oder Rapala Spinner/Wobbler/Blinker hängt!


----------



## Mr. Lepo (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sicher.
> Von einer kleinen,schmalen Konsumentengruppe einfach mal auf Alles verallgemeinern und es vergleichen.
> Es lebe der Geiz.
> 
> ...


 

... also wenn dat lese dann könnte ich nur noch :v . Du gehst bestimmt mit nem Narkosearzt ans Wasser um den Fischen erst ne Narkose verpassen zu lassen ehe Du anschlägst #q  #q

Man man  ob nu mit nem Wobbler vom Besenstiel oder nen Spinner vom Aldi?!   JamesFish007 hat nen schönen Döbel gefangen und dazu sage ich Petri Heil. #6  Haste den in der Rur gefangen?

Gruß 
Dietmar


----------



## Case (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Ich beangel auch mal schwierge Stellen. Und bei 'nem 12€ Wobbler überleg ich mir genau ob ich einen Wurf riskier bei dem Der irgendwo am anderen Ufer im Baum hängen könnte. Jeder Kunstköderverlust tut mir im Herzen weh...aber bei einem Euro kann ich meine Risikobereitschaft erhöhen und damit meine Fangchancen verbessern. Na und wenn der Haken rostet dann wechsel ich den halt.  Sollte nur einer von meinen 8 Wobblern gut laufen dann hab ich im Vergleich zu Markenwobblern schon gewonnen. Und sollten die Drillinge bei Dem schnell wegrosten, dann hab ich ja noch 14 Stück als Reserve. 

Case


----------



## Seebaer (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Ich beangel auch mal schwierge Stellen. Und bei 'nem 12€ Wobbler überleg ich mir genau ob ich einen Wurf riskier bei dem Der irgendwo am anderen Ufer im Baum hängen könnte. Jeder Kunstköderverlust tut mir im Herzen weh...aber bei einem Euro kann ich meine Risikobereitschaft erhöhen und damit meine Fangchancen verbessern. Na und wenn der Haken rostet dann wechsel ich den halt. Sollte nur einer von meinen 8 Wobblern gut laufen dann hab ich im Vergleich zu Markenwobblern schon gewonnen. Und sollten die Drillinge bei Dem schnell wegrosten, dann hab ich ja noch 14 Stück als Reserve.
> 
> Case


 
Hi Case

genauso sehe ich das auch |good: 


Möchte ja mal nen Blick in so mancher Angelkiste von dennen die sich hier so markieren bezüglich Markenwaren was die an billigen oder günstigen Sachen drin haben.
Glaub wir würden staunen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Ich kaufe keine Markenware - ich kaufe Dinge, die für einen gegebenen Zweck tauglich und haltbar sind. Eine gute Qualität eben. Manchmal hat Markenware gute Qualität, manchmal ist Markenware aber auch nicht gut genug. Und manchmal hat eben auch "Billigware" die gewünschten Eigenschaften.

Mein Motto:

*"Augen auf beim Hamsterkauf!"*

PS: Gestern morgen hatte ich übrigens eine schöne 50er Forelle (bei der Landung durchgebrannt - Kescher im Auto vergessen #q ) auf diesen Monsterblinker von Aldi, trotz Flexonit-Stahlvorfach - da hätte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt mit gerechnet...


----------



## perchcatcher (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Ich habe gestern nicht so gute erfahrungen mit dem Lidl kram gemacht,
hatte nen Lidl Waggler nur nen halbe stunde im wasser, schon fällt die öse am ende ab das ding war völlig aufgeweicht#d.

Das dreibein von Lidl war auch nicht besser, die beine ausgeklappt und schon ist oben in die Kunstoffehauptplatte( ich wusste nicht wie ich das ding nennen sollte) ein Riss.Naja ist aber nicht so schlimm, für den Preis ok.

Ich hab gehört manche leute ham die dinger in Massen gekauft um sie für den Preis eines Markenproduktes bei E-Bay zu verhökern.


----------



## Baddy89 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> ... also wenn dat lese dann könnte ich nur noch :v . Du gehst bestimmt mit nem Narkosearzt ans Wasser um den Fischen erst ne Narkose verpassen zu lassen ehe Du anschlägst #q #q
> 
> Man man ob nu mit nem Wobbler vom Besenstiel oder nen Spinner vom Aldi?! JamesFish007 hat nen schönen Döbel gefangen und dazu sage ich Petri Heil. #6 Haste den in der Rur gefangen?
> 
> ...


 
Wenn ich deinen Text lese könnte ich ebenfalls nur noch :v .

Aber wir sind ja richtige harte Männer, wa?

Egal ob der Fisch verreckt, ich werde ja nicht bestraft. Dein direktes Angreifen zeigt mir ebenfalls nur dein...hmm....naja Feingefühl für solch ein Thema.
Hättest du all meine Posts gelesen würdest du auch anders schreiben, aber lesen tut ja weh...

Ich kans einfach nich abhaben, dass jemand auchn hohes Risiko für FIsche in Kauf nimmt. 
Muss ein schöner Hecht abreißen (mit hohem Risiko...), man selbst ist traurig/zornig, das Viech verreckt elendig..
Aber du bist ja ein Harter 

Des weiteren musst du zwischen günstig und billig differenzieren.

Greife natürlich auch lieber zu günstiger NoName Ware, wenn die Qualität stimmt.

Und das Rosten war nicht nur auf Haken sondern auch den Köder selbst bezogen.


----------



## Wasserpatscher (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kans einfach nich abhaben, dass jemand auchn hohes Risiko für FIsche in Kauf nimmt.



Mensch, haltet doch mal die Luft an. Wieso soll denn ein Aldi-Wobbler nicht stabil sein? Und wieso ein Markenwobbler stabil? Ich hatte schon einen Markenwobbler, bei dem mir ein dicker Döbel einen Sprengring aufgezogen hat - um dann allerdings am zweiten Drilling hängen zu bleiben (Schwein gehabt!).

Sollen wir jetzt alle ohne Abendbrot ins Bett gehen, um uns superteure Illex-Wobbler leisten zu können? Diese Markenhörigkeit geht mir auf die Nerven! Und diese gegenseitige Anmache auch!

*Qualität zählt, nicht die Marke!*


----------



## Barschfeind (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Leute ihr solltet Angelgeschir nicht nur in Jing und Jang bewerten.
Mann sollte schon abwegen was für welchen einsatzt gedacht ist. 
Aber man kann auch bei Markenware ein Eigentor schiessen.
Habe z.B. im Winter einen Brandungsdreibein ( Neu ) von Cormoran
gekauft .Beim ersten Aufbau brachen die Gelenke (Bein und Mittelstückq#q).
Dann im Fachgescheft getauscht . Beim nächsten Angeln wieder gebrochen.
Oder Comoran Spinner mit Wechselblätter die sich einfach werend des Einsatztses verabschiedeten. Oder einer Rhino Df Spinnrute ( Als Testmodell
gewonnen). Wo sich gleich die Endkappe verabschiedete. Die Rute ansich Top  ( super Wurfwerte). 

Aber zurück zum Dreibein . Ich habe bei Lidl das Rodp.Dreibein gekauft das ist nach dem ersten Einsatzt noch heil. Also sollte man nicht auf Marke achten.
Sondern darauf ob das Matreial das erfüllt was man verlangt. Markenware kann auch minderwertig sein#6 :s



Also viel glück bei der Materialschlcht und beim kauf.


----------



## Baddy89 (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				Wasserpatscher schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch, haltet doch mal die Luft an. Wieso soll denn ein Aldi-Wobbler nicht stabil sein? Und wieso ein Markenwobbler stabil? Ich hatte schon einen Markenwobbler, bei dem mir ein dicker Döbel einen Sprengring aufgezogen hat - um dann allerdings am zweiten Drilling hängen zu bleiben (Schwein gehabt!).
> 
> Sollen wir jetzt alle ohne Abendbrot ins Bett gehen, um uns superteure Illex-Wobbler leisten zu können? Diese Markenhörigkeit geht mir auf die Nerven! Und diese gegenseitige Anmache auch!
> 
> *Qualität zählt, nicht die Marke!*


 
Falls du dich auf mich beziehst ( was du wohl machst, zitierst mich ja), dann kann ich dir auch nur raten, meine letzten Posts zu lesen.

Ich herrliche doch keine Markenware...ich gebe gerne etwas mehr für Qualität aus.
Dabei ist es mir *******gal ob Shimano, D.A.M oder D.M.A. drauf steht..
Ich höre vorher hier im Netz oder von Kollegen ob etwas qualitativ zu gebrauchen ist und dann wird es geholt.
Nicht anders.
Auch die großen "Superfirmen" produzieren viel Müll, welchen ich mir ebensowenig kaufen würde.
Ich hatte 2 Jahre ein RodPod für 19,99 €. No Name...eBay.
Es hat gehalten und mir Spaß bereitet.
Nun musste es halt für ein schon etwas besseres Fox-Rodpod Platz machen.
Aber 2 Jahre war es top und weißt du was jetzt mit dem ist?
Es ist eingepackt und ich werde es auch noch weiterhin ab und zu benutzen.

_Soviel zu mir, der ja alles, was nicht zur Elite gehört verschmäht..._


----------



## kea (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Ach ja, eines haben wir bei der ganzen Diskussion über das Material vergessen: UNSEREN Händler an der Ecke. Dem wird damit das Überleben alles Andere als leicht gemacht. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele "Kunden" sich bei Aldi, Lidl und Co mit Material eingedeckt haben und anschliessend Reklamationen hatten. Die werden dann meist so abgehandelt, dass man im besten Fall einfach sein Geld zurück bekommt. Von Beratung und Service keine Spur. Vergleicht man dann die Preise mal mit Angeboten der lokalen Händler, stellt man schnell fest, das man für das "Schnäppchen" bei A,L und Co manchmal mehr Geld ausgegeben hat, als beim Fachhändler.
 Und noch eines kommt dazu: die Leute werden an keiner Stelle darauf hingewiesen, das man in Deutschland einen Fischereischein und eine Erlaubnis braucht. Im übertragenen Sinne könnte man das sogar als Förderung des Schwarzangeln bezeichnen. Erst gestern ist ein Vater mit seinem Junior (so 6 - 7 Jahre alt)mit so einem Komplettset am Rhein aufgetaucht. Ein viel zu grosse Haken wurde mit Toastbrot bestückt und dann an einer richtig schönen Hechtpose in die Fluten gefeuert. Nach einer Stunde war die Schnur schon 5mal gerissen und die Hälfte des Hakenvorrats trieb, bestückt mit Toastbrot, alleine den Rhein runter. Nach einem Hänger am Buhnenkopf brach dann noch der Rollenfuss und in der Hektik latschte dann Papi auf die Rute. Ergebnis: Fisch: 0, Materialeinsatz: maximaler Verlust. Junior heulte dann rum. OK, ich habe ihm dann gezeigt, wie man das sonst so macht und ihm erstmal den ganzen Kram erklärt. Danach habe ich ihn darauf hingewiesen, dass zumindest sein Vater einen Fischereischein bräuchte. Dieser lief rot an und fragte, warum das nicht auf der Verpackung stehen würde ....  Auf jeden Fall hatte Junior dann doch seine Brasse gefangen und ging glücklich nach Hause.


----------



## Lionhead (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				kea schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, eines haben wir bei der ganzen Diskussion über das Material vergessen: UNSEREN Händler an der Ecke. Dem wird damit das Überleben alles Andere als leicht gemacht. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele "Kunden" sich bei Aldi, Lidl und Co mit Material eingedeckt haben und anschliessend Reklamationen hatten. Die werden dann meist so abgehandelt, dass man im besten Fall einfach sein Geld zurück bekommt. Von Beratung und Service keine Spur. Vergleicht man dann die Preise mal mit Angeboten der lokalen Händler, stellt man schnell fest, das man für das "Schnäppchen" bei A,L und Co manchmal mehr Geld ausgegeben hat, als beim Fachhändler.
> Und noch eines kommt dazu: die Leute werden an keiner Stelle darauf hingewiesen, das man in Deutschland einen Fischereischein und eine Erlaubnis braucht. Im übertragenen Sinne könnte man das sogar als Förderung des Schwarzangeln bezeichnen. Erst gestern ist ein Vater mit seinem Junior (so 6 - 7 Jahre alt)mit so einem Komplettset am Rhein aufgetaucht. Ein viel zu grosse Haken wurde mit Toastbrot bestückt und dann an einer richtig schönen Hechtpose in die Fluten gefeuert. Nach einer Stunde war die Schnur schon 5mal gerissen und die Hälfte des Hakenvorrats trieb, bestückt mit Toastbrot, alleine den Rhein runter. Nach einem Hänger am Buhnenkopf brach dann noch der Rollenfuss und in der Hektik latschte dann Papi auf die Rute. Ergebnis: Fisch: 0, Materialeinsatz: maximaler Verlust. Junior heulte dann rum. OK, ich habe ihm dann gezeigt, wie man das sonst so macht und ihm erstmal den ganzen Kram erklärt. Danach habe ich ihn darauf hingewiesen, dass zumindest sein Vater einen Fischereischein bräuchte. Dieser lief rot an und fragte, warum das nicht auf der Verpackung stehen würde .... Auf jeden Fall hatte Junior dann doch seine Brasse gefangen und ging glücklich nach Hause.


 
Diese Diskussion führen wir hier im Board ja mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit.
Die Händler, die ich kenne sehen die "Discounter-Aktionen " gelassener.
Denn mindestens die Hälfte der Erst-Angelausrüstungs-bei-ALDI-Käufer kommt nach kurzer Zeit zum lokalen Gerätehändler.
Diese Aktionen bringen eher Leute zum Angeln.
Gerade Kinder können Ihre Eltern eher dazu überreden, ihnen eine Angel bei ALDI zu kaufen, als beim normalen Händler, denn dahin geht Mama ja gar nicht erst.
Sorgen muß sich der Händler um die Ecke erst machen, wenn die Discounter anfangen Top-Equipment unter EK-Preis zu verkaufen. (SPRO RED ARC, die Rolle des Jahres bei uns jetzt nur für 29,90 EUR oder so ähnlich) 
Das würde weh tun.  Momentan (seit ca. 10 Jahren) schwankt die Qualität der angebotenen Artikel noch zu sehr, als das gestandene Angler nur noch beim Discounter kaufen würden.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## holle (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				wolkenkrieger schrieb:
			
		

> Nun gut...
> 
> Wenn jemand mit verrostetem Material fischt, hat das nichts mit Qualität zu tun (den Drilling an meinem Heintz habe ich genau deswegen getauscht - und Heintz ist ja wohl doch schon eher eine "richtige" Marke), sondern mit wasweisich (Dummheit oder so).
> 
> ...



7 euro ? da ist was faul... oder waren das 18er grössen? 
entweder bist du übers ohr gehauen worden oder der händler selbst. 
was die qualität von vmc-ware betrifft bin ich ein militanter fan von denen 
was besseres gibt es für mich nicht... 
vmc hat 100-prozentig anderes material als die aldi-teile!
bevor vmc rostet, sind vergleichsweise andere haken schon fünfmal durchgerostet. von der schärfe ganz zu schweigen. 

aber die haken oder den händler würde ich gern mal unter die lupe nehmen...
wenn das wirklich stimmt und die haken auch von vmc sind könnte ich am 100er pack um die 25 euro sparen... gehe jetzt mal von 3/0 aus...


----------



## Baddy89 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				kea schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, eines haben wir bei der ganzen Diskussion über das Material vergessen: UNSEREN Händler an der Ecke. Dem wird damit das Überleben alles Andere als leicht gemacht. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviele "Kunden" sich bei Aldi, Lidl und Co mit Material eingedeckt haben und anschliessend Reklamationen hatten. Die werden dann meist so abgehandelt, dass man im besten Fall einfach sein Geld zurück bekommt. Von Beratung und Service keine Spur. Vergleicht man dann die Preise mal mit Angeboten der lokalen Händler, stellt man schnell fest, das man für das "Schnäppchen" bei A,L und Co manchmal mehr Geld ausgegeben hat, als beim Fachhändler.
> Und noch eines kommt dazu: die Leute werden an keiner Stelle darauf hingewiesen, das man in Deutschland einen Fischereischein und eine Erlaubnis braucht. Im übertragenen Sinne könnte man das sogar als Förderung des Schwarzangeln bezeichnen. Erst gestern ist ein Vater mit seinem Junior (so 6 - 7 Jahre alt)mit so einem Komplettset am Rhein aufgetaucht. Ein viel zu grosse Haken wurde mit Toastbrot bestückt und dann an einer richtig schönen Hechtpose in die Fluten gefeuert. Nach einer Stunde war die Schnur schon 5mal gerissen und die Hälfte des Hakenvorrats trieb, bestückt mit Toastbrot, alleine den Rhein runter. Nach einem Hänger am Buhnenkopf brach dann noch der Rollenfuss und in der Hektik latschte dann Papi auf die Rute. Ergebnis: Fisch: 0, Materialeinsatz: maximaler Verlust. Junior heulte dann rum. OK, ich habe ihm dann gezeigt, wie man das sonst so macht und ihm erstmal den ganzen Kram erklärt. Danach habe ich ihn darauf hingewiesen, dass zumindest sein Vater einen Fischereischein bräuchte. Dieser lief rot an und fragte, warum das nicht auf der Verpackung stehen würde .... Auf jeden Fall hatte Junior dann doch seine Brasse gefangen und ging glücklich nach Hause.



Das kenne ich auch !
Als letzten Sommer bei Lidl diese Aktion war, kam ein Opa ganz stolz ans Wasser mit 5-6jährigem Enkel.
Ja, der kleine will auch angeln, ob es mich stören würde, wenn er sich nebendranpflanzt.
Hmmm zögernd habe ich genickt und das erstmal beobachtet.
Opa entspannte hinten auf der Bank und zog erstmal seine Thrombosestrümpfe nach.
Vorne der Junge...die Pose irgendwie STEIF drangetüddelt und nen Haken reingewurschtelt...Distanz in der der Junge angelte....0,5 m -1.0 m. Ich konnte mir das dann nimmer mit anschauen, riss ihm alles ab und machte íhm ne sauber Montage zum Stippen.
Naja...nun kamm er 3,4 Meter mehr raus und für so nen kleinen Floh doch ganz ok.
Das Kerlchen ging zufrieden nach Hause und hatte knapp 20 Sonnenbärsche und Co gefangen. Schwimmen alle wieder.
Als die zwei verschwanden griff ich mir noch schnell den Opa, dass es mir nichts ausmache, aber er eigentlich nen Fischereischein, wenn auch nur den gelben braucht.

Achso, Pose,Wirbel u. Haken wurden natürlich geschenkt


----------



## Mr. Lepo (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich deinen Text lese könnte ich ebenfalls nur noch :v .
> 
> Aber wir sind ja richtige harte Männer, wa?
> 
> ...


 


Ohh Gott........ ich erspare mir jetzt weitere Komentare! #d  |uhoh:


----------



## Baddy89 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				Mr. Lepo schrieb:
			
		

> Ohh Gott........ ich erspare mir jetzt weitere Komentare! #d |uhoh:


 
Und wieso musst du das posten?
Entweder nimmste Stellung dazu oder du lässt es ganz bleiben.

Was soll dein Einzeiler außer Stichelei bringen.

Also überlegs dir...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

@holle

Es sind schon VMC-Drillinge und wie ich das sehen konnte, auch ganz normale "Blinker"-Größe (die genaue Größe ist nirgends angegeben).

Das ist ein Großpack für den Großhandel gewesen, von dem mein Händler 10 Stück zum EK rausgegeben hat. Alles Original verpackt und sauber verschweißt.

Ich war zunächst selbst sehr skeptisch - bis mir mein Händler die Illusion vom "teuren" Markengerät genommen hat und mal ein paar Einkaufspreise anhand seiner Auslagen nannte.

Gruß

Rico

P.S. gibts eigentlich irgendwie die Möglichkeit eine Hakengröße im Nachhinein zu bestimmen?


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				kea schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch eines kommt dazu: die Leute werden an keiner Stelle darauf hingewiesen, das man in Deutschland einen Fischereischein und eine Erlaubnis braucht. Im übertragenen Sinne könnte man das sogar als Förderung des Schwarzangeln bezeichnen.



Also ich habe auch noch keinen Händler erlebt , der seine Kunden darauf hingewiesen hat ...
Davon mal ganz ab sollte doch mittlerweile bekannt sein , das in Deutschland ALLES irgendwie geregelt ist ...


----------



## Sir_Ivan (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Stell ich mir auch lustig vor... "Jau, dann bekomme ich 19,95 für die Spökets. Denken Sie aber daran, dass Sie in Deutschland nur mit gültigem Schein angeln dürfen. Wenn Sie zum Wasser fahren denken Sie bitte unbedingt daran, die zulässige Höchstgeschwindigkeit nicht zu überschreiten..."

Im Ernst: Das Händlerargument überzeugt mich auch nicht. Denke auch, dass es erst kritisch würde, wenn der Discounter ähnlich anbieten würde, wie der Einzelhändler.

Und was das "Waidgerecht-Argument" angeht: Richtig ist, das vermeidbare "Abreißer" etc. nicht sein müssen. Bedenkt man aber, wie (oder womit) noch vor 10 Jahren geangelt wurde, ist das schon alles ein wenig albern. Würde auch im Ergbnis heißen, dass Angeln zum "High-Society-Sport" würde. 

Egal, die Diskussion gab es ja schon zu Genüge. Ich meine, das auch Discounter-Gerät funktioniert und für den Gelegenehitsangler oder den Anfänger oder als kostengünstige Ergänzung für Risikowürfe absolut tauglich ist.

Melde mich aus dieser Diskussion ab!

Ach ja: Petri für den den Döbel!


----------



## holle (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

@ wolkenkrieger

http://www.anglerboard.de/angelpraxis/januar04_hakengroessen.htm


----------



## wolkenkrieger (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

@holle

Danke  Ich werd mal einen rauskramen und an den Monitor halten 


Zum Thema "Denken Sie an den Fischereischein...": Ich bin noch nie nach einem Fischereinschein gefragt worden. Weder beim Einkauf von Material, noch bei der Ausgabe von Angelkarten! Und ich hab schon bei den verschiedensten Stellen Angelkarten gekauft.

Bisher habe ich allenthalben mal kurz den Hinweis erhalten, dass ich einen bräuchte.

Bei den wenigen Kontrollen, die ich bisher erlebt habe, ist der Fischereischein noch *nie* kontrolliert worden (soweit ich mich erinnern kann), sondern immer nur die Angelkarte selbst. Erlebt habe ich auch schon eine Inaugenscheinname der Angelkarte per Fernglas - die Herren von der Wasserschutzpolizei wollten nicht die ausgelegten Montagen kreuzen beim Beidrehen #6

Ich hab kürzlich erst mit meinem Händler über die Discounter gesprochen und mal gefragt, wie er die Dinge so sieht. Seine Antwort: "Sehr gelassen".

Er meinte, wenn man als Händler ein wenig wirtschaftliches Geschick beweist und gute Kontakte aufbaut, kann man sogar mit einem Fachgeschäft mit den Discounterpreisen mithalten oder bei Paketangeboten sogar noch toppen. Beispielsweise habe ich bei ihm eine 100-200Gr Jerkrute (tele) plus großer Ultimate-Rolle (Typ weis ich grad nicht) plus 250 Trilene-BigGame plus 100Gr Grundblei plus Haken plus einfaches Stofffuteral für 45EUR erstanden. Und er hat dabei immernoch einen guten Schnitt gemacht.

Betrachtet man sich mal diverse Kunstköder namhafter Hersteller und vergleicht mal die Preise aus Deutschland mit denen in Übersee (Threads zum Thema bestellen in USA gibts ja hier genug), stellt man sehr schnell fest, dass die "teuren" Marken nur in Deutschland teuer sind.

Vergleiche ich allerdings die Überseepreise mit den hiesigen Discounterangeboten, erscheint das Discounterangebot plötzlich gar nicht mehr billig, sondern preislich in den normalen Rahmend fallend. Und bedenkt man dann noch, dass der Discounter an einem Satz Wobbler zu 8 EUR nur ein 1 EUR gut machen muss, weil sein Kerngeschäft aus ganz anderen Produktbereichen besteht, verfliegt der Hauch von "Billigramsch" dann endgültig!

Gruß

Rico


----------



## Barschfeind (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe auch noch keinen Händler erlebt , der seine Kunden darauf hingewiesen hat ...
> Davon mal ganz ab sollte doch mittlerweile bekannt sein , das in Deutschland ALLES irgendwie geregelt ist ...


 


Also wenn man in Kiel in die Fachgeschäfte geht und einmal nachfragt was man an Papieren benötigt .Dann geben die Hänler auch vernünftig Auskunft.
Einige bilden auch die Ausdbildung zum Sportfischereischein an.
Die Händler können den leuten nicht ansehen ob sie die nötigen Papiere #6 haben.Desweiteren wissen wir alle das unwissenheit nicht vor Srafe schützt.


MFG Barschfeind


P.S. Rechtschreibung ist eine Kunst und ich bin Angler und kein Künstler.:m


----------



## JamesFish007 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Tja aber mich würde es auch nerven wenn andauernd jemand im Geschäft sagen würde:Hallo, Hallo...sie brauchen die und die und die Papiere, sonst gibts ärger von Onkel *OSCAR*....

Naja kan ja jeder sehen wie er will ich jedenfalls bin froh über dieses Exemplar par Exellance.... 

@ Mr. Lepo
ja, habe den guten Kerl in der Rur gefangen, aber wieder frei gelassen..ich steh nicht so auf DÖBEL-FLEISCH.... achja zank dich doch nicht mit diesem Baddy!
Der ist nur neidisch, weil ich mit nem Billigspinner was gefangen  habe und er mit nem teueren immer noch in die Röhre guckt^^

Bis später JamesFish007


----------



## Baddy89 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				JamesFish007 schrieb:
			
		

> steh nicht so auf DÖBEL-FLEISCH.... achja zank dich doch nicht mit diesem Baddy!
> Der ist nur neidisch, weil ich mit nem Billigspinner was gefangen habe und er mit nem teueren immer noch in die Röhre guckt^^
> 
> Bis später JamesFish007


 
Du bist echtn reifer Kerl 

Schade, dass du auch nicht lesen kannst.
Aber schreib mal zum Alphatelefon. Die haben da Kurse und Hilfe für dich.

Hmm...nun verzieh ich mich, weil ich so neidisch auf dich bin


----------



## Dejan4you (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,
nach dem ich das alles hier gelesen habe,
muss ich manch einem vollkommen zustimmen und zwar den jenigen, die geschrieben haben dass man bei den Aldi Wobblern unbedingt Hacken austauschen sollte!!!
Kumpel von mir hat an einem nahgelegenem See einen Hecht 5 oder 6kg(schaut euch das  Fotto  an!)mit einem Aldi Wobbler gefangen.
Er hat den rausgekriegt aber der Hacken war danach
am ..sch!!!!!
Na ja, und das ob ihr glaubt oder nicht, mit der billigsten Teleskoprute und der kleinsten Rolle und dünnster Schnur(alles Aldi Ware)!!!
Ich habe selbst eine Woche davor ein paar würfe damit gemacht und war fest davon überzeugt dass man mit der Ausrüstung nicht mal einen 10cm Barsch landen konnte!!!
Das war der grüne Wobbler 10cm!!!
Und das beste noch, der Kumpel ist ein Anfänger, da war nix mit bremse eintellen...
Ich war selbst sprachlos bin es aber immer noch.
Grüsse an alle!
Dejan from Cologne


----------



## Tommy-Boy (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				JamesFish007 schrieb:
			
		

> .... achja zank dich doch nicht mit diesem Baddy!
> Der ist nur neidisch, weil ich mit nem Billigspinner was gefangen  habe und er mit nem teueren immer noch in die Röhre guckt^^



*sprachlos*

Was geht denn in letzter Zeit im Anglerboard ab? Geht's noch? Entweder ich bin mit dem Alter empfindlicher geworden, oder der Ton hier war 'früher' wirklich mal angenehmer. 

Ich habe mir mal ein paar Themen der letzten Monate angeschaut, vielleicht sollten wir alle lieber mal wieder ans Wasser gehen und nicht so viel ins Internet, evtl. wird es dann ja wieder normaler...

Gruß,
Tom


----------



## bennie (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

klar kann man mit discounter gerät fisch fangen aber mir würde es mit dem klapperzeugs einfach kaum spaß machen.... ich möchte mich definitiv auf mein gerät verlassen können und wissen, woran ich bin...


----------



## Naglfar (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

also, ich hab ja auch einpaar sachen vom aldi. habe sie auch schon eingesetzt, teilweise auch mit erfolg. also die fängigkeit hat definitiv nix mit der qualität zu tun. bis jetzt hat zwar alles gehalten, doch grad die haken und sprengringe sind an den wobblern sofort angerostet. schaerfe nimmt sofort ab. hab mal geschaut, ob sie brechen oder biegen. die haken kann man mit den fingern biegen. wenn man also ringe und haken waechselt sind die wobbler brauchbar.

bei den spinnern ist komischerweise kein rost sichtbar und laufen tun sie auch gut. werde sie in dem zustand weiter einsetzen. kann keine großen unterschiede zu den markenspinnern ausmachen.

bei den wobblern sieht man aber, dass die verarbeitung nicht gar so toll ist. die schaufeln haben lufteinschluesse und die lackierung ist teilweise auch nicht so besonders hochwertig.


mein tip wäre, man sollte paar aldi wobbler und spinner immer dabei haben. grad bei risikowürfen, ist man relaxter. hab schon mit einem aldi-blinker einen baum geschmückt. der glitzert jetzt lustig in der baumkrone und ich musste mich nicht zu sehr aufregen. wenn da jetzt was teures hängen würde, würde ich micht jedesmal gewalltigst aufregen.

achja, @baddy89, wenn ich du wäre, würde ich etwas überlegen, bevor ich schreibe. vielleicht reicht es auch schon, wenn du dich etwas beruhigst. man könnte meinen, dass du streit suchst. 


übrigens: petri für den döbel!


----------



## Lionhead (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> klar kann man mit discounter gerät fisch fangen aber mir würde es mit dem klapperzeugs einfach kaum spaß machen.... ich möchte mich definitiv auf mein gerät verlassen können und wissen, woran ich bin...


 
Warum versuchen eigentlich immer einige von uns, andere zu bekehren...

Ich persönlich kaufe auch nicht bei ALDI o.ä. Angelgerät, aber wer es möchte, soll es tun.
Ich bin der der Meinung, daß sich einige hier (geht nicht an bennie !!!!) etwas hitzköpfig verhalten.
Überlassen wir jedem selber die Entscheidung, wie er angeln möchte.

Wenn jemand zum Heringsangeln mit der Pilkrute oder Brandungsrute antanzt, dann drücke ich ihm mal meine Rute in die Hand, um einen Unterschied zu merken. (Ich fische kein Sportex, Stella,Illex o.ä.)
Dann frage ich ihn, wie teuer er mein Angelgerät schätzt (300-500 EUR) und dann sage ich ihm die Wahrheit und die kleinen Rädchen im Kopf rattern...

Durch praktische Erfahrung lernt man mehr als durch gutgemeinte Tips im Internet. 

Das Beispiel mit den Spinenrn war wohl das schlechteste, welches man wählen konnte für eine derartige Diskussion.

So groß sind die Unterschiede nicht und es kommt ja beim Angeln nicht auf eine Komponente, sondern auf alle an. 
Angler, Gerät, Ort, Wetter und nicht zuletzt auch Glück.

Habt auch alle lieb (nicht wortwörtlich gemeint an alle U 18 Leser)
und geht Angeln...

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Case (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Ich will das jetzt mal genau wissen.
Hab einen meiner Aldi-Wobbler und einen Salmo in ein mit Wasser gefülltes Glas eingelegt. Mal sehen was in welcher Zeit passiert. Außerdem hab ich grad einen Zugtest durchgeführt. Und zwar mit Rapalla, Salmo und Aldi-Drillingen in etwa gleicher Größe. Alle 3 Haken bogen sich bei einer Belastung von ca. 3 Kilos auf. Hab den Test mit einer Fischwage ( Zugwage ) gemacht, ist also nicht so auf's Gramm genau. Der Rapalla-Drilling hat gefühlsmäßig etwas mehr ausgehalten. Der ist aber auch dickdrahtiger als die beiden Anderen.

Case


----------



## leopard_afrika (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will das jetzt mal genau wissen.
> Hab einen meiner Aldi-Wobbler und einen Salmo in ein mit Wasser gefülltes Glas eingelegt. Mal sehen was in welcher Zeit passiert. Außerdem hab ich grad einen Zugtest durchgeführt. Und zwar mit Rapalla, Salmo und Aldi-Drillingen in etwa gleicher Größe. Alle 3 Haken bogen sich bei einer Belastung von ca. 3 Kilos auf. Hab den Test mit einer Fischwage ( Zugwage ) gemacht, ist also nicht so auf's Gramm genau. Der Rapalla-Drilling hat gefühlsmäßig etwas mehr ausgehalten. Der ist aber auch dickdrahtiger als die beiden Anderen.
> 
> Case


Mit dem im Wasser eingelegten Material wirst du ganz schön lange warten müssen. Rost ist Eisenoxid und hat schon im Namen die Verbindung mit Sauerstoff. D.h., du könntest schneller Erfolg haben, wenn du das Material im Wechsel Wasser/ Luft aussetzt. Das soll kein Klug********n sein, aber ich würde mich selbst über ein schnelles Ergebnis freuen, damit hier endlich etwas Klarheit zu der Sache besteht, womit aber den meisten Anglern immer noch nicht die Taschen gefüllt wurden, damit sie sich teures Markentackle kaufen können.


----------



## der_jorge (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

in welchem ALDI wahren die sachen denn 
ich habe da nichts von mit gekriegt???
Heul,Heul


----------



## Baddy89 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will das jetzt mal genau wissen.
> Hab einen meiner Aldi-Wobbler und einen Salmo in ein mit Wasser gefülltes Glas eingelegt. Mal sehen was in welcher Zeit passiert. Außerdem hab ich grad einen Zugtest durchgeführt. Und zwar mit Rapalla, Salmo und Aldi-Drillingen in etwa gleicher Größe. Alle 3 Haken bogen sich bei einer Belastung von ca. 3 Kilos auf. Hab den Test mit einer Fischwage ( Zugwage ) gemacht, ist also nicht so auf's Gramm genau. Der Rapalla-Drilling hat gefühlsmäßig etwas mehr ausgehalten. Der ist aber auch dickdrahtiger als die beiden Anderen.
> 
> Case


 
So einen Test fände ich auch klasse 
Vielleicht halten die Aldi-Dinger ja viermal so lange


----------



## Case (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				leopard_afrika schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem im Wasser eingelegten Material wirst du ganz schön lange warten müssen. Rost ist Eisenoxid und hat schon im Namen die Verbindung mit Sauerstoff. D.h., du könntest schneller Erfolg haben, wenn du das Material im Wechsel Wasser/ Luft aussetzt. Das soll kein Klug********n sein, aber ich würde mich selbst über ein schnelles Ergebnis freuen, damit hier endlich etwas Klarheit zu der Sache besteht, womit aber den meisten Anglern immer noch nicht die Taschen gefüllt wurden, damit sie sich teures Markentackle kaufen können.



Ist kein Klug*******n...
Werd ich so machen und in etwa täglichem Wechsel Wasser/Luft testen.
Wenn man allerdings hier so manche Berichte liest müssten die Aldi-Drillinge ja spätestens Übermorgen als Rostsatz unten in meinem Gurkenglas liegen.|supergri 

Case


----------



## wolkenkrieger (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> müssten die Aldi-Drillinge ja spätestens Übermorgen als Rostsatz unten in meinem Gurkenglas liegen.



Und der Rest vom Wobbler - in seine chemischen Bestandteile aufgelöst - im Wasser rumschwirren...|uhoh:


----------



## Achim_68 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Ist kein Klug*******n...
> Werd ich so machen und in etwa täglichem Wechsel Wasser/Luft testen.
> Wenn man allerdings hier so manche Berichte liest müssten die Aldi-Drillinge ja spätestens Übermorgen als Rostsatz unten in meinem Gurkenglas liegen.|supergri
> 
> Case



Da bin ich ja auch mal gespannt - endlich mal wieder was konstruktives in dem Thread. 
Diese dämliche Anmacherei ging mir schon ziemlich auf die Hupe! 



--------------------------------------------------------------------
_*Unsere mehr oder weniger jugendlichen Heißsporne möchte ich an dieser Stelle nochmal kurz an den Umgangston erinnern, der hier im Board üblich ist -  bitte haltet Euch daran oder rechnet mit Konsequenzen.*_
--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Naglfar (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

ok. ich habe 2 tage hintereinander die wobbler bzw auch die spinner/blinker im einsatz gehabt. nach 8 tagen war ich wieder daheim und konnte wieder ans wasser und musste da bereits feststellen, dass die haken an den wobblern stark angerostet waren. komischerweise nur an den wobblern.

soviel von meiner seite zum rosttest. aber einen direkten vergleich zu markenartikel finde ich ne tolle idee. 

gleiche voraussetzungen und man kann die ergebnisse besser vergleichen. 

gruß,
naglfar


----------



## JamesFish007 (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

SUPA... gute Ídee mal zu testen....*THUMBS UP*
Ich weiß nicht..die Wobbler habe ich noch nicht wirklich getestet..aber ich kann nur sagen das die Spinner nicht (schnell) anrosten.
Bis dann... JamesFish007


----------



## JamesFish007 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

gibts schon erste TEst-Ergebnisse???
Freu mich über INFO 
Gruß Jo


----------



## Fisch1000 (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Als erstes mal ein kräftiges Petri zum schönen Döbel!!!
Doch was sieht der Fisch eigentlich von der Ausrüstung? Richtig, nur den Köder (eventuell auch noch Haken, Pose oder Blei), doch welche Marke jetzt draufsteht, ist ihm völlig egal. Anders dem Angler: Mit billig Gerät höhrt er die Rolle quitschen, sieht wie die Schnur sich verdrallt und fühlt die vielen Fehlbisse. Hat er allerdings den einen oder anderen Euro mehr gezahlt liegt ihm die leichte, schlanke Rute in der Hand mit der Rolle mit direct Stopp System und Kreuzwicklung führt er seinen Mepps an der dünnen Sehne über die Gumpe und freut sich über mehr Fische am scharfen Special Ultra Sharp Haken. Ob der Angler nun mehr Spaß am Geizen hat, und sich freut, wenn er einen Fisch auf Aldi Zeugs gefangen hat oder lieber sein Krösus Tackle den Kolegen und Fischen präsentiert, bleibt ihm überlassen*. * * Mein Fazit: Es ist immer besser sein Geld für Angeln auszugeben, als für irgendwas anderes!!!*

Fisch1000


----------



## Stokker (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> in einer Discounterkette, stehen bei spezielleren Geräten, die nicht die Hauptmasse der Käufer betrifft nunmal keine großen Firmen dahinter.
> Es ist ja weithin, dass die Lebensmittel zum größtenteil von den Originalfirmen stammen (Kellogs,Milka,etc)..
> 
> ...


 

Der Hecht geht nicht zwangsläufig daran ein das der Haken eventuell verostet ist. Das ist Quatsch.
Meinst du er geht an Blutvergiftung ein??Dazu musst du erst mal wichtige Blutgefässe erwischen. Die hat er im Maul kaum.Ausserdem rostet ein Haken in der Regel schnell raus.

Du kannst einen Hecht auch mit gutem Zeug verangeln...

Und die Spinner von Aldi sind okay. Ich bin überzeugt das noch keiner von den Gegnern je einen davon in der Hand hielt und ihn näher untersucht hat.Mein Junge angelt und fängt damit. Wenn ich sie rosten lasse, dann rosten sie. Das machen teure Spinner genauso. Auch meine Mepps...

---------------------------------------------------------------
Und Gratulation zu dem Mordsdöbel. So einer macht mehr Musik an  der Rute als ein gleichgrosser Hecht.#6


----------



## donlotis (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				Fisch1000 schrieb:
			
		

> * Mein Fazit: Es ist immer besser sein Geld für Angeln auszugeben, als für irgendwas anderes!!!*
> 
> Fisch1000



Hallo,

das stimmt fast, nur meine beiden Söhne haben da noch Vorrang!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Case (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				JamesFish007 schrieb:
			
		

> gibts schon erste TEst-Ergebnisse???
> Freu mich über INFO
> Gruß Jo



Nach 24Stunden Wasser und anschließend 24Stunden Köderbox zeigen die Sprengringe von Salmo und Aldi leichte Rostansätze. Der Drilling vom Salmo ist leicht angerostet, der vom Aldi noch nicht. Aber ich denk ich werd das mal 'ne Woche durchziehen und dann Fotos reinstellen.

Case


----------



## donlotis (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Hallo Case,


mit einer einheitlich genormten Prise Salz kannst Du dein Experiment erheblich beschleunigen...|supergri

Gruß donlotis


----------



## JamesFish007 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Wir wollen es aber doch auf Süßwasser testen..... und alles so identisch wie möglich machen...lass Case mal machen, de weiß wass'er tut... schon mal DANKE im Vorraus alleine schon für die grandiose Idee bin jetzt Angeln...
Gruß an ale Jo


----------



## Mr. Lepo (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				JamesFish007 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mr. Lepo
> ja, habe den guten Kerl in der Rur gefangen, aber wieder frei gelassen..ich steh nicht so auf DÖBEL-FLEISCH.... achja zank dich doch nicht mit diesem Baddy!
> Der ist nur neidisch, weil ich mit nem Billigspinner was gefangen habe und er mit nem teueren immer noch in die Röhre guckt^^
> 
> Bis später JamesFish007


 

.... nee Döbel muss ich auch net auf'm Teller haben.... in der Rur sind schon gute Klamotten drin. 
Axo.... ich zanke mich doch net  und schon gar net mit nem 17 jährigen! Über solche kleinigkeit schmunzelt man locker :q :q schließlich gibt es noch wichtigere Sachen im Leben. So bin dann mal wieder wech werde heute Abend die Aale in Lucherberg was ärgern. 

Solong und Petri Heil


----------



## JamesFish007 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Schön, weiter so...ich hatte heute nur Verlust(2Spinner)
hoffe das es bei dir besser klappt--->Petri
bis dann Jo


----------



## JamesFish007 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Mann das war echt kein guter Tag heute...kann aber noch mal was berichten zum eigentlichen Thema. Ich bin nämlich hängen geblieben (mit Spinner) und als ich in an Land hatte fehlte ein Teil des Drillings..es war ein Haken abgebrochen. Ratet doch mal von welcher Firma der Spinner war..(Kenner an die Front) jaja so ist das, von Exori (eine eigentlich immer gute, zuverlässige Marke)... diese Mail soll im Besonderen an den Baddy gerichten sein^^


----------



## Veit (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Habe mir ja damals bei Lidl auch das Dreibein und zwei Bissanzeiger gekauft. 
Kann auch noch nun mittlerweile etwa 10 - 20 Einsätzen nix negatives sagen. Alles funktioniert noch wie am ersten Tag und Fische habe ich auch genug gefangen. Die Bissanzeiger haben auch nen Vormittag dauerregen tadellos überstanden.


----------



## JamesFish007 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Cool. Wieder ein Argument + No-name Ware!
Danke Veit, warse heute auch fischen?

@Mr.Lepo
Gibt es für den L'berger See auch Tageskarten, dann könnten wir ja mal zusammen raus fahren! Für unser Gewässer gibt es sie leider nicht!


----------



## bennie (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

ähja.... wieso sollten exoris haken denn unendlich viel aushalten?

ach, ihr seit nur darauf versessen es dem anderen zu zeigen.... da kann man nicht mehr normal argumentieren...

ich könnt dir sofort viele vorteile von markenspinnern gegenüber den billigen von discountern geben.... mach ich aber nicht denn dann steh steh ich ja au deiner liste wa?


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

MoinMoin!

Also wer denkt, dass man garnichts mit *Billigzeuch* fängt lebt 
wohl hinterm Mond....

Gerade bei Spinnern- wenn er läuft dann fängt er auch.
Jetzt kommt das *ABER* die wenigsten Billigspinner laufen erst nach ein paar Umdrehungen ein Mepps z.B. schon von alleine beim absinken.

Was bedeutet das? Ganz einfach die Chancen bei "guten" Spinnern ist wesendlich höher da ja auch die Bewegung im Wasser höher ist. Logisch-

Natürlich kann man solche "Probleme" aber natürlich durch mehr Zeit aussitzen.
Das haben wir als Jungs ja auch gemacht.

Und die angesprochene Haltbarkeit ist auch nicht zu verachten.

Am Ende muss aber jeder selber entscheiden was er ausgeben kann/möchte und dann muss man natürlich auch sehen wieviel Zeit man hat.


----------



## JamesFish007 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Ja so ist das, jeder wills dem anderen zeigen^^

Nein wir diskutirien auf genormten Argumenten und sachlich gestellten Fragen^^

vollloll

Gruß Jo


----------



## Mr. Lepo (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				JamesFish007 schrieb:
			
		

> @Mr.Lepo
> Gibt es für den L'berger See auch Tageskarten, dann könnten wir ja mal zusammen raus fahren! Für unser Gewässer gibt es sie leider nicht!


 
.... nee bei uns gibt es leider auch keine Tageskarten. #c  So, dass Gewitter hat sich verzogen der Regen hat auch nachgelassen und nu mache ich mich auf zum Logh Luch   
Tschö mit ö #h


----------



## JamesFish007 (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Sag das mal nicht zu laut es tröpfelt wieder...kannste denn mal mit denen aus dem Verein reden...vllt. machen die ja ne AUSNAHME
PS: PETRI TO U

Bis dann Gruß Jo


----------



## Case (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Hab meine Wobbler jetzt eine Woche lang im Tageswechsel Luft/Wasser gehabt.
War wirklich bemüht hier gute Fotos reinzustellen. Aber der begnadete Fotograf bin ich halt nicht.

Bild 1 Salmo
Bild 2 Aldi
Bild 3 Beide

Case


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Sehe ich richtig, daß beide Rost angesetzt haben, der Aldi aber etwas mehr?


----------



## tobio (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Hab meine Wobbler jetzt eine Woche lang im Tageswechsel Luft/Wasser gehabt.
> War wirklich bemüht hier gute Fotos reinzustellen. Aber der begnadete Fotograf bin ich halt nicht.
> 
> Bild 1 Salmo
> ...



Lagerst Du die liegend im eigenen Saft?  
Also ich lagere meine Wobbler hängend (Zebco Pro Stow) und da passiert fast nix.
Zumindest sehen die nicht nach einer Woche dauereinsatz so aus

tobio


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

@tobio,
sicher, wer die Möglichkeit einer hängenden Lagerung hat und vielleicht sogar noch die Zeit, sein Material nach jedem Gebrauch trocken zu wischen, der wird solche Probleme kaum haben. Aber das Aldimaterial ist nun mal für Otto- Normal- Verbraucher gedacht, deshalb der Verkauf beim Discounter. Und der hat meist `ne Kiste, in dem die Wobbler, Spinner usw. liegend gelagert werden. Wenn man den Köder öfters wechselt, hat man auch nicht immer die Zeit und Muße, jeden Köder gleich trocken zu wischen. ( Noch schlimmer die nicht vorhandene Möglichkeit, evtl. Salzwasser abzuspülen ) Und für diese Leute war es uns wichtig, zu zeigen, ob das Aldi Material nun schneller rostet als teurere Markenware. Und wenn ich das so sehe, haben beide Rost angesetzt! Auch wenn die Markenware etwas weniger betroffen scheint, sie hat genau so schnell Rost angesetzt!!!!


----------



## leopard_afrika (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Habe mir gerade die Bilder nochmals auf meinem größeren Bildschirm angesehen. Und da scheint Aldi sogar weniger Rost angesetzt zu haben?! Das wär`s dann natürlich.
Aber bei den Ruten und der Schnur der meisten Discounterangebote bin ich immer noch der Meinung, das sie für den jahrelangen Ansitz auch mal auf größere Exemplare nicht so geeignet sind, was aber auch widerlegt werden kann.


----------



## Donauhannes (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Hab mir die bilder aufm 19 Zoler schön groß gemacht.
Nach genauem Studium|licht  komm ich auch zu dem Ergebnis dass der von ALDI weniger Rost angesetzt hat.
Vielleicht täuschen auch die Bilder?!?#c #c 
Wie ist denn dein persönlicher Eindruck??
Aber nach ein paar langen Sessions wird bei mir eh der Drilling gewechselt.:g


----------



## Kochtoppangler (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Hab übrigens vor nen paar Tagen exakt das gleiche Dreibein wie das von lidl bei meinem Händler hier vor Ort gesehen , allerdings ohne die Schraubteile für Bissanzeiger , dafür aber 5 € teurer ...


----------



## Case (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Wenig Resonanz auf meinen Test..???
Waren die Bilder sooo missverständlich..??
Ich werd jetzt dann halt beim Salmo die Haken wechseln und den vom Aldi geradebiegen.

Case


----------



## bennie (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Wollte schon fragen ob die Drillinge am Aldi-Ding so aussehen müssen ....


----------



## Case (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte schon fragen ob die Drillinge am Aldi-Ding so aussehen müssen ....



Ne, Bennie..

den hab ich bei meinem Zugtest halt kräftig gezogen. Bei meiner Markenware hab ich rechtzeitig aufgehört und gleich zurückgebogen.:q 

Hätte wohl besser gleich den Salmo bis zum Limit belastet.

Case


----------



## JamesFish007 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Üjojey.. das ist echr lustig der von ALDI zeigt kaum Rost... *herrlich*
aber naja beim Zugtest hatter ja dann versagt...
Testest du noch weiter bis die Dinger durchgerostet sind, oder hasste deinen Tsst vorläufig beendet???
Gruß Jo
PS: Mr. Lepo...
     kannste das nicht organisieren, dass ich für einen Tag mal mitkomme?


----------



## Hechtchris (9. März 2007)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Ich hab im allerersten angeljahr auch eine aldi angel und zubehör gekauft gut ok angel is OK es funzt alles was funzen muss kommt drauf an was man für sein hobby ausgeben will

Habe im selben jahr noch eine 60 euro gerte & Rolle gekauft und sofort gemerkt was das fürn weltenunterschied ist von da an keine aldi ruten mehr die die ich noch habe liegt nutzlos rum

Gut wobbler probiert toll ! der zeigt gar keine aktion ! echt geil könnt ich genauso gut ein steckn durchs wasser ziehn !

Dann zum stahlvorfach eingesetzt und bei größeren ködern bei korektem auswurf WIRBEL aufgegangen köder ab

Erstmal das drecksstahlvorfach sofort in tonne getreten !

Haken getestet 2 fische gefangen haken korrekt entfernt und nich an den knotenpunkt rangekommen
Bindestelle am plätchenhaken aufgegangen
Dann haken verbogen und noch mehr lustiger sachen und ich hab nun wirklich nur ganz normal gedrillt  #q



Was schliese ich daraus wer gerne an der falschen stelle spart kann beherzt zugreifen #6

Fuer mich steht fest lieber den angelladen da "könnte" man auch ne tolle beratung bekommen gerade als neuling !


----------



## fette beute (9. März 2007)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Ich hab im allerersten angeljahr auch eine aldi angel und zubehör gekauft gut ok angel is OK es funzt alles was funzen muss kommt drauf an was man für sein hobby ausgeben will
> 
> Habe im selben jahr noch eine 60 euro gerte & Rolle gekauft und sofort gemerkt was das fürn weltenunterschied ist von da an keine aldi ruten mehr die die ich noch habe liegt nutzlos rum
> 
> ...




|good:  sehe ich genauso #6


----------



## Morgenhecht (12. März 2007)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Meine Erfahrung:

Ich habe mir vor einem (oder waren es zwei?) Jahren mal zum Testen eine Rute+Rolle bei Aldi geholt. Ebenso ein Set mit Spinnern und ein einfaches Hakenset. Was soll ich sagen: Ich bin mit der Rute letzten Sommer auf Friedfisch gegangen und habe damit viele Fische gefangen - Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Güstern und stattliche Brassen. Man kann damit fangen, kein Problem. Allerdings bin ich von der Qualität der Rute und der Rolle nicht wirklich überzeugt. Für einen Anfänger mag es (vorerst) langen, aber die Rute ist zu schwer und zu schwabbelig und die Rolle ist auch nicht gerade toll. Beim Auswerfen musste ich ganz schön "jonglieren" (exakt ist was anderes  ).

Das Hakenset ist qualitativ durchaus in Ordnung und auch die Spinner haben Fische gefangen. Ja, und sie rosten - und zwar genauso, wie alle meine Spinner unabhängig vom Preis. Irgendwann muss man halt die Haken erneuern, spätestens wenn die Spitzen durch Hänger "massakriert" sind.

Mein Ziel habe ich erreicht: Ich habe mir selbst eine Meinung gebildet. Ruten und Rollen würde ich mir dort nicht mehr kaufen. Haken zum Friedfischen jedoch schon mal. Bei den Spinnern stört mich, dass es diese nur im Set gibt - Man kauft auch immer welche, die man nicht fischt. Somit relativiert sich der Preis (nach oben) und ich kaufe mir diese lieber woanders.


Ein Anfänger ist in einem Angelladen sicher besser bedient, auch 
da die Kauferfahrung fehlt und man im Discounter üblicherweise keine Fachberatung bekommt. Brauchbare Ruten bekommt man nämlich auch im Angelgeschäft oft schon recht günstig.


Die Rute und die Rolle werde ich im "nur mal ab und zu" angeln gehenden Bekanntenkreis verschenken 


Ich denke, man muss sich sein Gerät genau angucken bevor man es kauft.

Gruß
Morgenhecht


----------



## Madenbader (12. März 2007)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

So, dann bringe ich mich auch mal mit ein. Habe letztes Jahr zum Geburtstag Angelzubehör vom Lidl bekommen. Ein Spinnrutenset für 18,- Euronen. Über die Rute kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich noch keinen Drill mit dieser erleben durfte. Auf der Rolle war monofile in 0,20 auch vom Lidl drauf. Zwei Würfe und eine Perücke vom feinsten. Das ganze habe ich 5 - 6 mal getestet, immer mit unterschiedlich schweren Ködern. Keine Chance. Die Rolle ist sehr klein und packt es wohl einfach nicht. Vielleicht lag es aber auch an der Sehne, die mir ohnehin wie steifes Plastik vorkam. Die Rute kann ich also nicht beurteilen, Rolle und Sehne sind Müll. Ich hatte als Kid Anfängersets, die besser waren. Zumindest hatte ich keine Perückenbildung bei meinen Würfen. Und die waren vor 20 Jahren wirklich nicht gut und so präzise wie heute.
Desweiteren habe ich Knicklichter bekommen. Die kosten um und bei 3,99 oder so. Zwei sind mir bei "aktivieren" komplett zerbrochen. Bei letzten Angeln im Dunkeln haben meine Hände geleuchtet wie auf einer Technoparty. Alle anderen waren i.O. Keine Ahnung, wie lange die im Gegensatz zu teureren leuchten, habe um 05:00 Uhr mit dem Angeln begonnen, um 07:00 Uhr wurde es hell. Aber für den Preis würde ich mir die selber auch wieder holen.
Die Rutentasche habe ich ebenfalls bekommen. Lag bei ca. 15,- Euro. Die benutze ich nur noch. Bin damit sehr zufrieden. Es kommt keine Wasser durch, sie verfügt über jede Menge Stauraum und die Reißverschlüsse sind ebenfalls noch heil.
Zu guter letzt das Spinner und Wobblerset für Forelle, Barsch etc. Laufeigenschaften des Wobblers sagen mir nicht zu. Läuft irgendwie zu ruhig und gleichmäßig. Einige Spinner muß man erstmal ordentlich in Schwung bringen, damit sich die Spinnerblättchen auch schön drehen. Bei einem Hänger ist mit ein Haken vom Drilling weggebrochen. Ich finde übrigens nicht, dass die Dinger rostanfälliger sind als andere Markenspinner. Lediglich den Drillingen traue ich nicht über den Weg. Meine Drillinge kosten im 5´er Pack 3,- Euro. Will ja schließlich nicht meinen Traumfisch aufgrund eines Materialfehlers etc. verlieren. Dennoch denke ich, dass gerade junge Angler dieses Set mal probieren können. Für den Preis ist es ok, und einige Kleinteile, wie Stopperkugeln verwende ich heute noch.
Die Rute und Rolle werde ich auch an einen jungen Angler weitergeben. Ich hätte mich damals auch über jedes Angelzubehörteil gefreut wie ein Schneekönig. Vorher haue ich da aber noch vernünftige Schnur drauf. Habe ja schließlich auch einen Ruf zu verlieren und die Dörfer in meiner Gegend sind klein  .

Gruß

Maik


----------



## Hechtchris (13. März 2007)

*AW: Aldi-Erfolglos-NEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!*

Richtig so bei so ner Angel und Rolle kann mit ner gescheiten schnur eigentlich nix passieren ! :m


----------

